# If you could only have 1 hand plane...



## draconius

...which would you choose that would be a great all around plane? 

My ultimate motive is to get a plane that I can use for face planing as well as joinery without having to get 3 different planes. I was thinking a low-angle jack plane would be the most versatile at 15-17" sole (joiner being ~22"). I don't have much money and I just picked up some redwood that was used for a deck and when I ripped it down to 3"x4'X1/2" it was like finding gold within wood! I was planning on making stands to sell on etsy, but this wood grain would make an AWESOME table. Long story short, don't have money for a 6' jointer (that would be perfect since my boards are only 3" wide), but can spring for a decent plane.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine

With my luck it would be the plane I did not buy.....:laughing:

Your question is too difficult to answer since most of us have different needs/tasks to be done with a hand plane.

When I need to clean out a 3/4in dado I use my shoulder plane. It is my favourite plan. The other day I needed to clean out a dado which was < 3/4in so the shoulder plane was too wide. I had to use my router plane.

I think you have answered your own question. For your immediate needs a low angle jack plane sounds to fit. In addition, a low angle plane can take blades of different angles, which is a cheap way to use the plane for face grain vs end grain work.

I purchased a Record #5 jack plane as my first plane. This was without knowing what I should look for, I just wanted to own a hand plane. Many people start out this way.

I have since upgraded the Record with a Ron Hock blade and it cuts very well. If I did not have this plane, I would have purchased a low angle jack plane.

I do have a low angle smoother, which also gets some use.

These days I would hate to have only one plane, since I now know what I would be missing.


----------



## Shop Dad

The plane I use the most is probably my little block plane. Lots of uses. For your requirement of jointing wood but also having an all around plane I'd agree with the #5 suggestion. Low angle would be a variation on that and one of the magazines (FWW?) last year had an article about it and how versitile it can be.


----------



## knotscott

A #5 "jack" plane....it's basically a "general purpose" plane. Older Bailey #5 or Record #05, or a Millers Falls #14 would be good acquisitions for not a ton of money. A 5-1/2 is also a great jack plane.

Add a block plane to your #5 (as Shop Dad suggested), and you'll have a lot bases covered.


----------



## draconius

Awesome! thank you for the assistance!!!


----------



## draconius

forgot to add pictures of the wood I have pulled from the decking material. One piece pretty much done right now
http://imgur.com/a/bv1Cb


----------



## Evilfrog

low angle block plane.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop

knotscott said:


> A #5 "jack" plane....it's basically a "general purpose" plane. Older Bailey #5 or Record #05, or a Millers Falls #14 would be good acquisitions for not a ton of money. A 5-1/2 is also a great jack plane.
> 
> Add a block plane to your #5 (as Shop Dad suggested), and you'll have a lot bases covered.


I agree...if I could only keep one, it would be the first vintage tool I ever received - my dad's Stanley #5. Sentimental value aside, it is a real workhorse. :yes:


----------



## draconius

So I am checking out eBay for Stanley #5's, and it is a bit overwhelming! There are so many differences and costs...What is a reasonable amount to spend? I found one like this: (And please don't snipe bid me on these... )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sta...ural_Garden&hash=item1e6ed988f8#ht_500wt_1287

But then there is this that looks almost ready to run
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sta...ltDomain_0&hash=item41668e7b84#ht_1090wt_1270

Could I get some guidance as a newbie? I don't have much time to go from estate sale to estate sale in San Diego, so eBay is my only hope


----------



## tc65

If you are looking for a good user, and not overly concerned with looks, I would buy the first one you listed. It has hardwood handles instead of rosewood like the second, and has more rust, but once cleaned up, sharpened and sole flattened, it will be a very good user. One other difference between the two is their age. The first listed is a newer (relatively speaking) than the other. It has a raised ring in which the front knob sits. This was a feature introduced to help prevent the front knob from splitting during heavy use. 

The first one does appear to have a couple of chips in the blade that will need to be ground out, but that is easy enough to do. I didn't see any cracks in either plane (in metal or wood) and they both appear to be sound. 

Another reason to pick the first is shipping cost. The seller of the second plane is high on shipping, and I'm cheap so I wouldn't buy from that seller. There are so many planes available of any given model that I always take into account shipping costs. In the past year I've purchased a #4, #5 and a 60 1/2 all for at or under $25 including shipping. They've all had a little rust, needed flattening and sharpening, but have been excellent user planes once tuned up. 

#5 planes are probably the most common size sold (and available), so if you choose not to buy one (or get outbid) don't worry, there will be many more to choose from tomorrow and the next day and next....... Choose one that looks right to you and fits your budget. 

Also, check back on some earlier threads - there have been many posts addressing what to look for and what to avoid when purchasing used planes.


----------



## Wrangler02

The guys here are tellin' ya something. You can't have just one. If you are going to do wood working with hand planes you need s Jack and a block. That's minimum.


----------



## firemedic

Wrangler said:


> The guys here are tellin' ya something. You can't have just one. If you are going to do wood working with hand planes you need s Jack and a block. That's minimum.


Certainly a Jack (No 5 or eqv) and a block would be nice. I would certainly suggest that you spend some time researching plane technique to get a better idea of what you want to do before you try to figure out how to do it. 

If you came to my shop and told me what you have said above, I'd send you away with a smoother, Jack, and a small jointer...


----------



## Wrangler02

For bench planes, I have a 2, 3, 4 1/2, three Jack's (#5) and a 7. One Jack is my fore plane, one is my Tryplane and the third is set up as a smoother. I guess I just like the length and heft of a Jack Plane.


----------



## draconius

Again, please no sniping...which of the two would you think are in better shape? I am thinking the first one. It is a little pricier (not by much), but looks ot have less rust.

www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-No-5-SMOOTH-plane-good-shape-/160805978003

or

www.ebay.com/itm\VINTAGE-OLD-USED-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-PLANE-/230785823909

Thank you, and again...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not snipe these items from me.


----------



## joesbucketorust

There is a #@$%^#$%^ hang hole in the bottom of the first one. Stanley didn't sell a single #5 Jack Plane with a @#%#$^ hang hole in the bottom. 

The second link doesn't work.


----------



## draconius

joesbucketorust said:


> There is a #@$%^#$%^ hang hole in the bottom of the first one. Stanley didn't sell a single #5 Jack Plane with a @#%#$^ hang hole in the bottom.
> 
> The second link doesn't work.


Weird...works for me when I click it...the second one is item #203785823909

Yeah...I noticed the hanging hole, but it doesn't look like it is that bad...would it affect the plane at all?


----------



## joesbucketorust

draconius said:


> Weird...works for me when I click it...the second one is item #203785823909


And that wasn't a valid number. Maybe 2307....?
If so, they seem about the same to me except for the hole.


----------



## HandToolGuy

1. One thing you want to pay close attention to is the amount of iron left to work with. Both of these look like they have plenty. If possible, you want a plane iron that extends fully over the tote.

2. Don't worry overmuch about being "sniped" by these guys. We all pretty much started out buying Jack Planes. I bet most of these guys have two or three and don't want another.

3. I agree with whoever said that Jack Planes are plentiful. Pass on everything over $30 and watch out for the sellers who are trying to make an extra 10 bucks on shipping.

4, I also agree that a good book would be an excellent investment. One that tells you how to pick one AND how to sharpen the plane iron and tune your new plane.

5. Good luck & have fun.


----------



## draconius

I ended up getting the $21 plane...once I get it in the mail, I think I will check the levelness by placing it on my table saw cast iron, any variation and I will pull out some sandpaper and try to true it against my fence and top.

Thanks for all the assistance and help all!!!


----------



## tc65

An easy way to check for flatness/or to flatten a plane is to use a black marker and draw lines from edge to edge from the toe to the heel. Make a few passes on the sandpaper (on a known flat surface) and check the black marks. You will see very quickly any low/high spots and see how much work it will take to flatten.


----------



## squarenuts

If I only had one it would be my Krenov style jack plane... but i'd REALLY miss my no. 60-1/2!


----------



## woodbutcher360

Ebay has some good buys but garage sale season is upon us. Check out your area G-sales, also estate sales are also good.
When you look at a used plane, always check the sole with a straight edge. Length wise and diag. Hopefully you will not see light under the straight edge.
A min of planes would be a low angle block, a #4 and a #5. Eventually you'll need a #7 but it's not important in the beginning.
Your local library will have (or can get the books) books on planes, how to maintain them and how to use them.
There are way too many planes to list here.


----------

